# phpMyAdmin broken with PHP 5.2.8?



## CrazyFingers (Dec 8, 2008)

After upgrading today to php 5.2.8, phpmyadmin gave nothing but blank pages.  I tried make deinstall/make install clean, but I get a stop error: 


```
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/spl.so in /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl
===>  Building for php5-spl-5.2.8
cd: can't cd to /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl/work/php-5.2.8/ext/spl
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin.
```
It appears the upgrade to php 5.2.8 removed the php5-spl port.  Is spl now integrated into the core PHP base, like cpre?
Should I just wait a few days and see if phpmyadmin is updated to reflect the new PHP5 changes?  What about scarecrow's brain?


----------



## CrazyFingers (Dec 8, 2008)

```
rm -rf /usr/ports/devel/php5-spl
cvsup
cd /usr/ports/databases/phpmyadmin && make install clean
```

problem fixed.


----------



## beesatmsu (Aug 26, 2010)

I am having a similar problem...phpmyadmin was working fine before...then I updated png, tiff, mDNSResponder etc. and now I get blank pages...I did `portsnap fetch update` today, deinstalled the phpmyadmin port, reinstalled (no errors)...and still just get a blank page in the root or in /setup/ ...

php was not changed since last time:

```
PHP 5.2.12 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.7 (cli) (built: Apr  4 2010 11:58:20) (DEBUG)
Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2009 Zend Technologies
```


----------

